# OPC Visualisierung Java



## maltor (23. April 2006)

Ich weiß zwar nicht ob meine Fragen hier in das Forum passen aber man kann ja mal fragen.


 Wago 750-841 (vorhanden) wird über Ethernet angesprochen
 Ich möchte eine Visualisierung mit Java (Java-Applet) umsetzen.


 Ein paar Fragen.
  Nun stellt eine OBC-Server doch die Dateien zur Verfügung (Zustände der Eingänge) ? Ist dieser OBC-Server in der wago Steuerung integriert, oder muss der auf ein Rechner installiert sein?
 Wie kann man für die Dateien des OBC-Server zugreifen mit Java?


 Wenn man das  nicht so umsetzen kann wie ich mir das gedacht habe, kann man das noch anders umsetzen?


----------

